# Golf Funnies



## Michael. (Jun 12, 2013)

.
Who says golf isn't a contact sport? 


Here's a compilation of entertaining, 


painful, and idiotic golf-related mishaps 


including falls, errant shots, 


and plenty of golf cart wrecks.
.
*http://tinyurl.com/okj33n4
*
.​


----------



## jeffery 53 (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 13, 2013)

My favorite hole.....


----------



## That Guy (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## jeffery 53 (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 14, 2013)

First you address the ball, Ed.....

"Hello ball".


----------



## jeffery 53 (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## Michael. (Jun 14, 2013)

Good selection of pictures.
.
That ship looks like the USS NIMITZ?

.



.​


----------



## That Guy (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 15, 2013)

Nice swing......


----------

